# Touch volume control slide on the screen is not working in my apple ipod!



## Rikmartin (Apr 19, 2011)

In my apple ipod touch the volume can be adjusted by sliding volume control on the touch screen .But, now the slide on the volume control is not working. Ecept the volume control every thing else are working good,Try to give a solution please..


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd shut it completely down (rather than just putting it to sleep) by holding down the sleep/wake button for about ten seconds, then sliding the little slider that appears on the screen. If that doesn't work, I'd try resetting it by following the instructions at this link:

http://www.apple.com/support/ipodtouch/assistant/ipodtouch/#section_2


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah this happens to me sometimes when I use external speakers or car volume knob to control the volume of my itouch. Like The Hooded Claw said,I just turn it off and back on. That usually works.


----------

